# Restaurants on Oahu and Big Island



## JeffandJamie (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi all,

My wife and I are going to Hawaii in a couple weeks and will spend a few days on the Big Island, and 10 days on Oahu.  I'm wondering if anyone can recommend "can't miss" restaurants, and maybe options that are not all super expensive.  I know that generally speaking, everything costs more there, but what are the local "hole in a wall" places that can't be missed?

Thanks in advance!

Jeff


----------



## artringwald (Aug 14, 2014)

It's not a hole in the wall type place, but the House Without A Key is a unique experience. There's nothing more relaxing than enjoying a fine meal at sunset while watching a former Miss Hawaii dance a graceful hula. Another plan of ours is to pig out on the lunch buffett at Duke's, and then  go to the Mai Tai Bar at the Royal Hawaiian for drinks and pupu's (at sunset of course). On a budget? Grab some fast food and have a picnic on the beach.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2014)

The best Mai Tai's I ever had were at Don the Beachcomber at the Royal Kona.
It's nice for lunch, I tried Poke for the first time there too. Lunches were good
And reasonable. You'll have more reasonable dining on the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2014)

Here are my favorites for the Big Island.  I'm starting at the north end and moving down on the Kona side:

Hawi (north end of island):
Bamboo Restaurant

Kawaihae Harbor:
Café Pesto - there is also one in Hilo

Waikoloa resort area:
Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the King's Shops

Waimea (inland from Waikoloa):
Merriman's

Back to the coast, north of Kona:
Four Season's (these two restaurants are quite expensive)
ULU Ocean Grill
Beach Tree

Kona:
Huggo's


Kealakekua (south of Kona):
Keei Café

Volcano Village:
Kilauea Lodge


----------



## crf450x (Aug 14, 2014)

Our must have place whenever we are in Oahu is Helena's Hawaiian Food.  Here is their website http://www.helenashawaiianfood.com/ .  They are only open Tuesday to Friday and we try to go there at least twice while we are there.  Best hawaiian food on the islands, hands down.  Do not miss the pipikaulau, beef with watercress and the chicken long rice.  We have tried most everything on their menu and these are the three dishes we always get.  We have eaten at House without a Key (HWAK) and it is nice there for happy hour and watching the band play with the hula dancer but for a truly authentic Hawaiian meal go to Helenas.  It isn't fancy and the parking is a pita, but so worth it.  This IS THE "Hole in the Wall" that is worth going out of your way to eat there.  Much better IMO then Ono's Hawaiian food which may be better know.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 14, 2014)

Our favorite place on Oahu based only on the food -- no ambiance or atmosphere but the best fish we've ever eaten.

Dean's Drive Inn
Address: 45-773 Kamehameha Hwy, Kaneohe, HI 96744

If you google you will see great reviews.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 14, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Here are my favorites for the Big Island.  I'm starting at the north end and moving down on the Kona side:
> 
> Hawi (north end of island):
> Bamboo Restaurant



I second the recommendation for Bamboo.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2014)

So many choices!

On Oahu:

If you want authentic manapua, rice cakes, and other Hawaiian style things to take back to your hotel, check Libby's Bakery at the foot of Kaiihi Street in downtown Honolulu. It doesn't come any fresher. http://www.yelp.com/biz/libby-manapua-shop-honolulu?start=80

When driving around Oahu and you need a break from the road, try Ted's Bakery in Sunset Beach. They make the best Chocolate Haupia pie I've ever had. It's low key, but well worth the stop. http://www.tedsbakery.com.

We like the coffee drinks from The Coffee Gallery in Haleiwa. Think Starbucks, but with an island flair.  http://www.roastmaster.com

For fresh catch-of-the-day seafood served in a fusion-type experience, try Nico's Pier 38 Restaurant on the Honolulu waterfront. They also serve a great mixed drink, and a very good lunch menu. They were featured on Diner's Drive Ins and Dives a few years ago. We like it anyway.  Arrive early for dinner seating - the lines get to be long.  http://www.nicospier38.com

On the Big Island:

In Hawi:  As mentioned, the Bamboo Restaurant. Excellent lunch menu.  And the ice cream from the shop across the street is great.

In Kona:  The Kona Brewing Company is more than a micro brewery.  Sure, they serve a lot of excellent beers to suit anyone's taste, but their menu of sandwiches and such is excellent. Well worth the wait to be seated. http://konabrewingco.com

And in downtown Hilo, as mentioned, Cafe Pesto.  They have awesome food, a great, easy atmosphere, and the ABSOLUTE BEST Lilikoi Iced Tea I've ever had. http://cafepesto.com.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 15, 2014)

*BI Choices*

When staying @ Kings Land on the BI, our favorites in that area were the Cafe Pesto (3rd vote in this thread!) and Harbor Grill & Seafood Bar (very good, but laid back and casual, which we like).

In the Kona area, just outside the airport, we really like the Pine Tree Cafe.  It's cafeteria style, but the menu is huge, portions are generous, and food is very good.  We always hit this place when on BI and often take food back to the resort upon arrival, or stop here before the flight back home.  Last time there, I read that they will do delivery in the Kona area.


----------



## lynne (Aug 15, 2014)

A few other choices in Waimea:

Red Water Café
Village Burger

If you are planning a trip to see the Waipio Valley, stop in Honokaa for breakfast or lunch at Grandma's Kitchen.  They are only open for dinner on Friday and Saturday and are closed on Monday.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/grandmas-kitchen-honokaa

...and of course stop for a malasada at Tex's before heading back to the West side


----------



## jsfletch (Aug 15, 2014)

La Mariana Sailing Club. old Hawaiian ambience. Last time we were there two blind musicians started playing around 6p.

http://www.lamarianasailingclub.com


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 15, 2014)

JeffandJamie said:


> what are the local "hole in a wall" places that can't be missed?



Oahu:

Try the Hukilau Cafe in La'ie, off of Kamehameha (Hwy 83). The address is 55-662 Wahinepe'e St. 

Then get back on Kam Hwy heading south, turn left on Anemoku St and right on Naupaka St to La'ie Point. 

Limited parking, but a great view.






Farther south along the Kam Hwy (51-666) is the Crouching Lion Bar & Grill in Ka'a'awa. Even if you don't eat there, 
pull into the parking lot to view the Crouching Lion rock formation.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 15, 2014)

Alan Wong's is can't miss on Oahu.

We went for my birthday in April and the four of us agreed it was one of the best restaurants anywhere.

http://www.alanwongs.com


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 15, 2014)

*Jackey Reyes*

A local restaurant just a bit up the hill from Kailua/Kona. Go for Happy Hour and lots of appetizers are half price. We call them a tapa dinner for us.
In Oahu we go about once a week to the South Shore Grill just a bit away from the zoo. Can walk from Waikiki. A real hole in the wall but inexpensive,busy,and few tourists.
For a good sushi meal go to the Marriott's Japanese restaurant on Sunday or Monday about 4:30 and wait for them to open Everything is half priced.
We save up coupons from Hawaii's radio station for months before we go and get good half priced meals there also.


----------



## JeffandJamie (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone!  This is so helpful!  Lots of places to try!

Thanks again!

Jeff


----------



## tompalm (Aug 18, 2014)

I have to agree with Dave above and say Nicco's is a don't miss if you like fresh fish.  Lunch is a lot cheaper than dinner and served until 4 p.m.

For fresh catch-of-the-day seafood served in a fusion-type experience, try Nico's Pier 38 Restaurant on the Honolulu waterfront. They also serve a great mixed drink, and a very good lunch menu. They were featured on Diner's Drive Ins and Dives a few years ago. We like it anyway.  Arrive early for dinner seating - the lines get to be long. http://www.nicospier38.com


----------



## vbk (Aug 18, 2014)

Great thread to hold onto, thanks JeffandJamie!
If in Volcano, definitely try Thai Thai.
If you are into trying something different, Marukami Udon on Kuhio, Waikiki. Don't let the line scare you away. Best time time to go is between 2.30-5pm.

Bon appetit!


----------



## Johnsp (Aug 19, 2014)

I second Alan Wong's on Oahu and Marriman's in Waimea.  Both are excellent.  Roy's Restaurants are also a favorite of mine.  I have been going there since the original Roy's opened in Hawaii Kai.  In addition to the restaurant in Hawaii Kai on Oahu there is also a Roy's in Waikiki across from the Halekulani and in Koolina.  Went with the family to Waikiki Roy's last June and it was super.  On the Big Island there is a Roy's in Waikoloa also very good.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 23, 2014)

Oahu

Not really a restaurant....Matsumoto Shaved Ice...Gotta get it with the beans.  Yeah I know snow cones dont have bean in them but just do it.  

The Big Island....Kona Brewery is where we go every time.  The beer is wonderful and we've never had a bad meal.  

Punalu'u Bake Shop...  All the pastries are wonderful and thier bread is to die for.  You can buy some of thier bread at Wallmart in Kona.   We always go there...Once on the way to the Volcano.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 23, 2014)

When we go to BI it's never complete without a trip to Hilo farmers market and a meal at original kens house of pancakes, diner style with waitresses that have been there since they opened.

http://www.kenshouseofpancakes.com/


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

*Here are a ton of suggestions from an old thread...*

FROM "What would you recommend in Honolulu? (2012 thread)" - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163139



BocaBum99 said:


> Here are some food selections.
> 
> - Fatty's for noodles right next to International Marketplace ($)
> - Hiroshi's for Yakiniku Waikiki ($$$$)
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

There's also the Farmer's Markets - http://hfbf.org/markets/

Take a look at these reviews & photos 
- http://tastyislandhawaii.com/2013/11/10/t-g-i-s/
- http://tastyislandhawaii.com/2014/03/29/otsuji-farms-dynamite-sushi-sliders/
- http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g60982-i38-k7736581-Farmers_Market-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

Some photos from the Farmer's Market in Kapiolani Community College (KCC) on Saturdays


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2014)

Found this site recently - http://tastyislandhawaii.com/2014/08/22/where-would-you-eat-at-on-your-first-day-in-hawaii/



> *Where or what would you eat on your first day in Hawaii?*
> Posted on August 22, 2014
> 
> This question is posed to everyone, whether you’re an expat coming back home, an experienced Hawaii visitor, or a newcomer, a.k.a. “malahini”.
> ...



Have a wonderful trip


----------



## bastroum (Aug 23, 2014)

Our favorite (in Honolulu) is The Beachhouse in the Moana Surfrider hotel. A little pricey, however, the atmosphere outside at night can't be beat.


----------



## Tahiya (Aug 23, 2014)

*Holuakoa in Holualoa on Big Island*

We like the Holuakoa café in Holualoa, which is near Kona and worth a visit for the art galleries as well as the restaurant.


----------



## post-it (Aug 23, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> When we go to BI it's never complete without a trip to Hilo farmers market and a meal at original kens house of pancakes, diner style with waitresses that have been there since they opened.
> 
> http://www.kenshouseofpancakes.com/



Which Hilo farmers market do you go to?  I see 2 listed



Hilo Farmers Market

180 on Yelp


Mamo St & Kamehameha Ave

Hilo


(808) 933-1000

Open now


Hilo Farmers Market


34 Po Box

Hilo


(808) 933-1000


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Poke, Thai & Breakfast*

On the Big Island: If you like poke, don't miss Da Poke Shack. It may not be for everyone, but we ate there 3 times and enjoyed the food very much. I liked their spicy Poke. Not expensive at all.

We also liked the Thai restaurant in the shopping center above the Kona Coast Resort. Dined there twice, and the food was excellent. My favorite was the green curry. If you ask in the right places, you can find a coupon for a 10% discount.

For a delicious (and different) breakfast and outstanding coffee, albeit a touch pricey, try Peaberry & Galette...right next door to the Thai restaurant.

I suggest you check all 3 out on TripAdvisor.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 24, 2014)

post-it said:


> Which Hilo farmers market do you go to?  I see 2 listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The one at Mamo street, it's near Cafe Pesto, right across from the beach park. Wed and Sat until 4pm.

Hilofarmersmarket.com


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 24, 2014)

I always try to go Local on B.I. Leaving airport headed to Kona on left "Pine Tree Cafe" In Kona The "Kona Inn" or The "Canoe Club"  In Waimea The "Hawaiian Style Cafe"


----------

